# From Paxil to Effexor XR



## Meg04 (Mar 9, 2003)

Hi there,I have IBS-C, and was put on Paxil (30mg) for a year. It cut the pain & bloating but didn't do much for the constipation.. Last month I was switched to Effexor XR for continued nervousness, sleeplessness, mild OCD, etc. but this was prescribed by a psychiatrist and not my GP so my IBS wasn't factored into it all.Has anyone found that Effexor has worsened their IBS?? I have been on it for 1 month ### 37.5 x 4/daily.Now I usually have that feeling of trapped gas, as well as cramps, and some nausea. And even worse.. the constipation has worsened.At the same time, I feel my moods, and psychological symptoms decreasing for the better, but it still doesn't seem worth the physical pain.Has anybody had bad luck with Effexor for their IBS??Any advice would be greatly appreciated!!!-meg


----------



## AlmostFamous (Apr 11, 2004)

I took it for the first and last time last night. I woke up sweating, puking, dry heaving and had a small D attack. So it didn't work for me!


----------



## sok-in (May 29, 2003)

If you taking 150mg a day, that could certainly explain the worse C episodes you are having, I was taking 75mg a day, and my Constipation was worse, pain and bloating improved, so went down to 37.5 mg a day and constipation got better, not perfect , but better.


----------



## AlmostFamous (Apr 11, 2004)

ok to clarify- I was diagnosed with a stomach virus today so I guess it wasn't related to the Effexor.


----------



## mysteri (Oct 16, 2000)

I was put on Effexor because some of its side-effects were beneficial to my IBS-D, mainly that it can cause C. I was eventually on 225mg/day so I can't really speak for 37.5mg


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

I am on Effexor XR 150 mgs., and have had no bad side effects. Only positive results for me.


----------



## Auroraheart (Aug 8, 2000)

I started it today...so we will see what happens. I hope it works and works fast.


----------

